# The horse with many names - just a story i started to write



## Cane Toad (Dec 20, 2012)

I love writing! I would really appreciate some comments on how to improve and stuff. This story is aimed at younger people about 9-13 but anyone can read it. It is sort of like black beauty but not.....
So yeah ENJOY! If you like it i can post more chapters.



~ Chapter 1 ~​Shuh-Vay-Oh​​“You’re a little beauty aren’t you Cheveyo!” Tara said, grooming me softly, fingers brushing me down my back…
“Can’t believe anyone would send you to the doggers!” she continued. The moment she said that my necked snapped up, even just saying the ‘D’ word brought back memories, memories I hoped that would soon be forgotten. But I’ll tell you that when you have been through as much as I have, the memories you want to forget are pretty hard to.
But anyway let me introduce myself! My names Cheveyo (pronounced Shuh-Vay-Oh ) I’m a 15hh, 10 year old pure paint gelding, for all you un horsey people it means I am a brown and white horse. I have one blue eye and a long lushes mane and tail, and nice round rump and super shiny coat. Well…. ok I may be lying there, my mane and tail isn’t long and lushes it is short and shaggy and tangled with mud. My coat isn’t shiny either; it is sad and shaggy, with big patches of fur missing. Any my round rump is my hip bones sticking out! But I was in very good condition compared to the other horses in my pen.
My name wasn’t always Cheveyo and my owner wasn’t always Tara, but it will make a whole lot of sense if I start from the beginning…. 
My first name was Rocko…..I think. I was born at a paint stud farm somewhere in South Australia. My mother Queeny as she was known was the finest paint mare around, my father I hear you say, I have no idea what he was like but I did remember hearing that he was quite the ladies’ man, or should I say mares stallion!! Yep, lame pun! Anyway my mother taught me everything a young colt could know. She told me that I was to be gentle to the humans, and only play rough with the other colts. She taught me not to annoying the fillies, which at that time was very difficult for me to do, but I managed. I stayed with my mother until I was six months. Then I got separated into a paddock with the other colts and an old paint gelding called Kaiser. At first I longed, whinnied and cried out for my mother, hoping that she would come to me. But after a while I got used to it and played with the other colts. Our favourite game was going up to Kaiser, pulling on his tail or biting his rump and then running away and hiding. I must say it was quite boring now that I think of it. All he did was look at us or stamp his foot. He was quite a patient thing. I got branded not long after that. I hurt so badly, but the Kaiser told me if I ever got lost that mark would bring me home. After about 2 and a half years of nothing but playing, eating and a weekly grooming and monthly bath, a man called Gary came around and brought me.
I was then caught and loaded onto a big scary monster, which I found out was called a horse float. The ride to my new home was long. I remembered my mother’s words and no matter how much I hated this ‘Gary’ for taking me away from my home, I had to be nice to him. After a long and bumpy journey, I was unloaded. The first thing I did was let out a HUGE whinny, and in reply got a few whinnies back. So at least I knew I wasn’t alone. Gary put me in a stable and left me to eat my dinner. A few of the horses in the stables around me asked me questions. And in reply I found out that Gary was a horse trainer and would train me for horse riding, and that I was in a place called Victoria.
Within the next few weeks I learnt the basic ground work, and by the time I was 3, I would say I was a professional ground work horse. I had even learnt a few tricks! After I was 3 Gary started to break me in. He first tried putting the bridle on and with much coaxing and eventually a finger in the mouth he got it on me. It was horrible, a cold metal thing sitting in your mouth; it makes eating grass quite hard. I eventually got used to it. After he put the saddle on me, man is that thing heavy, and being a western made it worse (I think anyway)! After much whinging and complaining he got me to lunge for around an hour. It took many weeks, but finally I was used to the bridle the saddle and someone sitting on my back. Gary then got me used to the cows and taught me how to barrel race and cut cows and HEAPS of more fun stuff! I loved it. After about a year and a half, Gary had turned me into a completely awesome, cow cutting horse. 

~Chapter 2~​The de jeweling​ 
I LOVED my life with Gary. He was a big but very gentle and kind man, and always knew what I was thinking. But Gary broke in horses for a living and sadly needed to sell me, I was sold to a young man named Nate. Nate didn’t think the name Rocko suited me so he renamed me Jigsaw. He was a good rider, but I was very forward and strong headed sometimes and when I was he had a hard time controlling me. I heard him a few times blaming it on ‘the man hormones’. I had no idea what he meant until the day my jewels were taken away. It was a sunny day and I was enjoying a roll in the paddock when Nate and a woman came over to me.
“Will over in the shed be fine?” Nate asked the strange women.
“Yeah, as long as it is clean” She replied patting my neck.
They lead me over to the shed, it was surprisingly clean for the big shack of manure it was. Nate and the lady had a bit of a chat until Nate turned to me and said “Sorry Jigsaw, but I have to do this” I was confused I stared at him trying to understand, and then the lady jabbed a needle into me. When I realised what was going on it was sadly too late. My Jewels had been taken away from me. I liked being called a Stallion, and prancing around in front of the fillies and mares. Now I was called a gelding. I didn’t want to be called a gelding! I hated being called a gelding! I wanted my jewels back! I ignored Nate for a few days and every time he came near me I would flatten my eats and stomp away. But eventually he came and caught me.
“Sorry boy it was for your own good” Nate said
I stamped my foot. How was taking away my jewels for my own good? How was this horrible act of horse cruelness for my own good? It took me a few days to realize but I found myself more relaxed and calm. I wasn’t as pushy as I had been. I was still kind of annoyed with Nate, but I did understand why he took away my jewels. Ok, wellbeing a gelding isn’t so bad. I get to hang out with the fillies, mares and play with the colts. I get way more pats and treats and get to play with Nate’s family! Nate and I were best companions, we went everywhere together! Until, he got engaged to his women friend. So he had to sell me on, as he couldn’t afford me and the wedding plus he was moving to the city. I had a lot of people come out and try me, some of them I would have bucked of in an instant, but I couldn’t, I didn’t want to hurt Nate. After days of being tried out a teenage girl came out. She was very soft, and gentle. I feel in love with her instantly, I guess Nate saw it too, because he lowered the price of me just because they couldn’t afford me.


----------



## Horsey Hillbilly (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd love to hear a bit more if you don't mind......


----------



## Cane Toad (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm glad someone likes it!!!! I'm on my phone right now but first thing tomorrow I'll upload it for you! Promise!


----------



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

Love how you put in the horses point of view. Its so good!!!!


----------



## Cane Toad (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks ​​~Chapter 3~​Hugs and Kisses​They agreed on a price and Nate gave them 3 weeks to pay and come and take me away. As they left I heard her say “Daddy he is simply gorgeous I really want him He is the one for me”
Two weeks later they came rugged me up and floated me to my new home. I learned that my new owner was named Sandra, she was 15 and LOVED to cut cows, which was awesome since I loved it as well. I was quite shy the first few days at my new home which was about 500 acres big! But after a while I came out of my shell and started to bond with Sandra. Me and Sandy (I nick named Sandra that) would spend hours and hours just riding around, talking, bonding and cutting cows. I loved her so much and she loved me. My day with her would begin with 
“Good morning sunshine! Sleep well?” Then a fun filled day, with lots of love you and good boys. 
 For ages I was the happiest horse on earth, I just loved life until Sandy decide she wanted to do showing. Now there is nothing wrong with showing it was my name that wrecked it for me. Can you guess what my show name was? Can you? My show name was Hugs and Kisses. Yep, that was my show name! I mean I am a gelding didn’t she see that?? Well that event got me a new name didn’t it! All the horses from then on called me Hugs and Kisses, and the humans called me HK.I mean what is this? But besides that I did very well in Jumping and cross country. I won heaps of ribbons and even a few trophies. My owner often received expressions of interest (for me) or be offered large sums of money to buy me. But she would always say “I will never sell him.” 
Well I wish that was true! I happened a few months after my 7th birthday. I was trail riding with Sandy. We were just walking along a bush trail when out of nowhere leapt a group of boys on dirt bikes. I reared and galloped off trying to escape the dirt bikes that were riding around us. I was so scared I didn’t think about poor Sandy. As I was bucking and having a fit, I heard a thump. I looked around and saw Sandy lying on the ground. She didn’t move, the dirt bikes didn’t matter anymore, only Sandy mattered. I went over and nuzzled her. The dirt bike boys were long gone by now. I looked around, what should I do? I decided to eat a bit of grass, and then Sandy should wake up. After about 5 minutes I looked over. Blood was coming from her head. I knew something was wrong normally Sandy would get straight back on if she fell off.
I whinnied, waiting for a reply. Nothing but silence. So I galloped, not away…well yes away, but away for help. I galloped as fast as I could and whinnied my loudest. I ran to my home, to Sandy’s home. Her dad is normally always in the shed I ran past the shed whinnied and neighed. He came out straight away. I Ran around the house whinnying and pawing the ground. Sandy’s dad sensed something was wrong, and told his wife not to worry, but to call the ambulance. He looked at me, fear in his face .Then He hoped on me and I galloped. I was sweaty and dizzy, my head hammered and my legs ached. But I ran, I ran because Sandy needed me, because I would do anything for her. By the time I got to her I was ready to faint. My chest hammered as I stood and watched Sandy’s dad pick her up. I was sweating like no tomorrow, but I knew Sandy still had to get out of this bush land. Sandy’s dad looked at me, I looked at him. I nodded my head; I knew what needed to be done. So as soon as he mounted me holding on to Sandy, I took off. I had to go slower as Sandy’s dad was holding on to Sandy, not the saddle or reins, but I ran my hardest and my fastest. When I saw my home, I went crazy. Not crazy as in bucking and stuff but as in Whining, and snorting, basically making a whole lot of loud noises. 
The ambulance was there, they took Sandy away as soon as I got home. Sandy’s brother Tom, I think it is. Cleaned me up rugged me, gave me water and put me in a stable. I feel as sleep straight away, praying to the horse god that Sandy to be alright.

~Chapter 4~​Nightmare in the making​The next day Sandy came home from the hospital, she looked ok. She wasn’t normally her happy cheerful self, but still at least she was home and ok. I whined to her, and threw my head excitedly. She looked over to me and then walked up stairs, without even saying ‘Hello’ or ‘Hey’. I was confused, before she would always run over to me and say ‘Hi’ before going up stairs. After a while I came to the conclusion that she was still tired and needed rest. But I must say she was resting for a long time! Tom came out and put me out to pasture, with a few other horses I waited patiently each night and day for Sandy to come and ride me or groom me, or just come and say ‘Good morning sunshine! Sleep well?’, but she never did. I have no idea how long I was out in pasture for, but it seemed like an eternity. So when Sandy finally came out, I had never been happier. I ran straight over to her at a full gallop, whining and bucking for joy. I ran straight to the fence she was sitting at, and did sliding stop right in front of her. I waited; I waited for her to throw her arms around me. But she didn’t, she just stared into my eyes, so I stared back. I couldn’t help it any longer so I nuzzled her. She burst out crying, saying she was sorry but she couldn’t do this anymore. 
I had no idea what she meant until the people came over and started to ride me. I knew this process so well; I had been through this too many times. I didn’t want to leave again so every time Sandy turned away I would whiny. She wouldn’t even look back; she would just keep on walking. I knew what was coming so I braced myself for the worst, and the worst did come…..
A rough man came to try me out. He said he liked the look of me, and the feel of me. But he left, so I thought that I would live with Sandy yet another day, but I was so wrong. He came back a few hours later with a young girl; around 12 and he placed her on my back. She kicked me, and kicked me hard. So I jumped into a trot, she bounced on my back, not in time like Sandy would have been. She got off and said,
“Dad, I love him! I must have him! Just think he could stay in the back paddock and we could play with him!”
By this time Sandy couldn’t take this anymore so she simply said
“He is a wonderful animal. I really want him gone, I had a bad fall. Not because of him, he looked after me……. so I’ll sell you him and all his gear for $300”
I was astonished, Sandy was really going to sell me, and for this little! Plus my gear! But I remembered what my mother said and no matter what this girl did with me I would treat her kindly.
That girl thought that Jigsaw was a horrible name and called me, Billy instead.

~Chapter 5~​Home?​I arrived at my new home the next day. They put me in a ‘paddock’ and left me to get settled in. My new paddock, well……you wouldn’t even want your dead dog in there it was that bad. The fence was broken and rust barbed wire, with very sharp start pickets (I learnt that the hard way) the ground was very rocky and only had a few mouth full of grass, the rest was weeds. The only protection I had, from the wind, rain and sun was a tree that could be barely called one anyway. The water source was a very mouldy water trough.
After being left to settle in, figure out my surroundings and wonder how the heck I was supposed to survive here. The little girl came out to ride me, now this girl wasn’t soft and gentle, she was rough and tough. Long ago where the days where I kindly waited and accepted the bit and stood still will the rider was mounting. This girl was rough, now for those of you who have never had a saddle thrown onto your back I suggest you run away when someone comes at you with a saddle, it hurts so much! I kindly tolerated her throwing the saddle on and placing the bit in my mouth for the first few days. After that the lack of fresh water, food and the pain in my back meant that slowly I was becoming a ‘bad’ horse. I think she might have picked up on it because she got her dad to buy some food for me! But guess what….it was mouldy.
Now for all you people who have no idea what mouldy food does to us. It gives us horses a thing called colic. Now I’m not going to bother explaining what colic is, I’ll sum it up in a few words…colic gives us very bad stomach pains. Since I was so hungry I only ate…none of it I stayed away from that…very bad hay. I didn’t want to die, as much as I hated life here. I think around this time I was 7 nearly 8 when I came up with a plan so that that little girl, who I found out was called Maria, would want me gone. So every day when she came to ride me I would stamp on her foot, and buck her off. I wouldn’t stand still while she was mounting, I would not accept the bit, I would shy at things that swayed in the wind, at things that I ‘thought’ look ‘strange’. Well that plan lasted about a week. Then her dad came out whip and spurs. Being the heavy man he was, and me the thin horse. That didn’t work to well. He jumped on me and landed heavily on my back he kicked me hard and whipped me on the flank. At the end of the ride I was a bleeding, sweaty mess. I heard him say to the girl something like, that’s what you have to do.
So every day the girl would come out with the whip and spurs. And of course this wrecked me. I wasn’t used to all this. I was sore in the back from here thumping around; I was tired and dehydrated from lack of food and water. My sides hurt from the spurs digging into them.


----------



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

It makes me cry. that poor horse. I love your writing. Please keep going.


----------



## Cane Toad (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks, that means so much to me!

~Chapter 6~​Show off​After a few weeks Maria got bored of me and left me in the paddock to rot. I think she had just turned 13. I became very thin and sick. I could feel all the worms inside me. You could see my ribs, and my hips. My eyes were sad; there was no glow or spark in them anymore.
Soon the only time she rode me or even came out of the house was when one of her friends was over or a ‘cute’ boy was walking down the road. The routine was this:
3:45 Boy starts to walk down road from school
3:45 Maria runs for me and saddle me up, not caring that the saddle is far too big for my thin figure of that it pinches me. Not caring that the bit is harshly cold, and stings my tongue.
3:46 She is galloping around the paddock which can be seen from the road. Whipping me hard to keep me going.
3:47 Boy walks past and stops to watch her. Maria rides over laughing and starts talking to the boy
3:55 Maria has got the boys number
3:56 Boy walks away, Maria rides of un-tacks me slumps me on my sore and sensitive rump and lets me go.
This happened every day, with a different guy each time until…….
‘Hey’ Maria said to the boy after her ‘giggling’ fit.
This boy looked different, he looked kind and sensitive. He was a tall, and muscular. He had black hair and blue eyes. The moment his eyes laid sight on me they flashed with concern.
‘Your horse is a bit thin. I mean look at him I can see his ribs, and his hips. Look at the belly. It’s full of worms’ the boy said.
Maria obviously stunned, replied sharply ‘Look boy I have no idea who you are or who you think you are. I know EVERYTHING about horses and riding and Billy here is in fit and perfect. So why don’t you keep on walking and let me get back to riding!’
‘He is NOT fit or healthy. You and your family obviously know nothing about horses; Billy looks as if he could faint any minute’
He was right, I could. And I almost did my knees buckled and a started to slowly go down. But the boy safety got the screaming, brat Maria down and gently got hold on my reins and eased me up.
‘Good boy. That’s it.’ He said as he patted me on the neck. ‘I’m just gonna take his saddle off’
Maria, looked stunned. She just stood watching as he slowly walked to my side. ‘Be careful he is such a pig when you take his saddle off and put it on!’ she told the boy.
As the boy took of my girth and saddle I tried to bite him. ‘You’re a bit sore there aren’t you, boy?’
I nickered at him, and when he placed pressure on my back, I snorted and tried to bite him again. He tied me to fence and quietly had a talk with Maria. When they came back over Maria got jealous when I nuzzled the boy. She got angry at the boy and talked him to rack off. She threw the saddle on and whipped me on the nose when I turned around to bite her. She Jumped on and whipped me hard I flew into a galloping frenzy bucking and snorting. Rearing and pigrooting, anything to get rid of this cow. It didn’t work she dug deep and managed to stay on. Whipping me harder with any movement. 
Eventually she got me to the paddock and tied me to the ‘tree’ she stormed in side and brought out her dad. He threw the saddle off me. And jugged and tugged on the bit in my mouth. He whipped me all over and then jumped on my and kicked me repeatedly with the spurs on. I couldn’t do anything, so I just stood there asking myself why I deserved this. At last it was over, I stood there still tied to the tree, and I swear a tear slipped out of my eye. Never had I felt so much pain, but that didn’t stop me. When the man got off me I kicked him. He swung around and punched me hard in the face; he whipped me in the face with whip and pinched my nostrils together for a few seconds before storming of with his daughter.


~Chapter 7~​Me and the tree​After that they left me on the tree. No one came out to feed me, or give me water, and no one came out to take of the bridle strapped to my face or take off the bit that still stung on my tongue. I have no idea how long I was tied to the tree. But it was long enough for me to start stripping the bark off of it to try and kill the hunger pains I felt. Finally after a few days, the girl came out took off my bridle and took away all my gear then she left. That was the last I ever saw of her.
After a few weeks I came to the conclusion that they had left me for dead. Winter approached and I knew I would be ever so lucky if I managed to survive it. I started to grow a winter coat, which added to my already mangy look. My mouldy water trough got lower and lower each day and soon I had nothing to drink, as well to eat. I started to eat the tree and any weeds that I thought looked good. I longed for a friend both of the horse and human kind.
Soon the tree became my only friend. Like I ,he too was malnourished, and slowly dying. He offered a small amount of protection from the harsh storms that pasted overhead and the whipping winds that could knock me over in one blow. He would stand still while I rubbed my back on him and hold me up when I had no strength. That tree never hurt me (the occasional stick dropped off) he was my shelter and food source. I had to drink water from the puddles like him too. During the day we would stand together while we both soaked up the rays of the sun.
One day out of nowhere came a little boy and his friends. The feed me grass and gave me drinks of water. I was very head shy at this time, and I didn’t let him or his friends touch my head. But in return to then giving me grass and water they could bury their heads in my mane, and take very short rides around the paddock on me.
Soon this boy and his friends became my source of strength. No matter what happened I needed to make it to the end of each day to see this boy. He became my friend, my only friend in this lonely world. I felt bad because I didn’t know this boy’s name. He looked to be about 8 or 9. I was 9. He called me Horsey, Sometimes he would come running at night, with tears in his eyes to me. I would let him stay with me and cry into my mane. I had no idea why he did this, but I had a feeling like me, he too was neglected.
It was a darker than normal night when the boy came running to me, he was bawling his eyes out. He ran to me, and buried his face into my neck. Then a man, drunk or whatever you humans do to make yourselves go crazy. He grabbed the boy and dragged him away. That was the last I ever saw of my friend, I only hope he is happy now.


~Chapter 8~​On the highway to hell​A few days later a man that I had never seen before loaded me onto a truck. The truck was filled with all types of horses. Some foals screaming for their mothers, yearlings, shires, Arabians you name it, it was in there. We were all in there for days on end. No breaks, no food or water, no comfort. Horse started picking on each other. Pinning each other in the corner and kicking until one horse collapsed. I couldn’t take this anymore, so I started swaying. I would just stand there looking off into the distance and sway. I suppose this made me look crazy, this swaying of mine scared of anyone who would even think of buying me. If you haven’t guessed now I was taken by a horse dealer, a bad one. He didn’t care about my skin and bones he wanted a profit. I was never sold, unlike the other horses in the truck. No matter how much the dealer called me a dream boat or great first horse. People would always steer clear of me. Eventually every horse, but an old pony and me, was sold. The pony had been a great child’s mount back in his day, he had carried child after child, and he told me that once he even worked with helping children that were sick. But he was 18 when he got sold to a bad home and he got passed on and on until he landed in the horse dealers hands, at the ripe old age of 20. His name was beans.
Beans and I become great friends, he was my comfort. We groomed each other and would always save each other any food we found. Beans and I watch all kind of horses past through, we offered words of comfort for the foals, we talked to the yearlings and helped the older horses. Me and beans knew that soon the end was coming, sooner or later we would get shot in the head, because we had been here almost a year and no one had even looked in our direction.
I think it was my birthday when, I heard the dealer over talking to someone over the phone about a horse sale. I once had heard horses talking about a horrible sale that horses go to. If you’re lucky you go to a home, if you’re not…hello horse gods.
I never really believed this until, beans and I got unload at the sale. My eyes couldn’t believe what I was seeing horse everywhere, all sick and injured, some falling over dead, beside me a truck load of un-wanted foals was un loaded. I wished Beans the best of luck, and hadn’t finished thanking him before I got tugged away.
I got put in a pen with 6 other horses. By now I was so skinny, I had no fat on me. Big patches of my coat was missing, because I would rub up against something to scratch the irritation the lice I had on me. I had hardy any tail left and my mane was falling out in big clumps, I was covered in mud and manure. I looked around the pen expecting some food or water, but seeing none.


----------



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

Love it. I'm there as the horse. and it feels so real. This is so good.


----------



## Cane Toad (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you sooo much! I'm so glad you like it!​​~Chapter 9~​​The auction begins​I started swaying again, just to help me relax, to ease the nervous feeling inside me. I stood there and swayed back and forth, until a big man jumped over and sprayed a number onto my rump and sprayed the other horses as well. I’m not too sure what my number was but it was something like 306. I was suddenly interrupted by a big booming voice that said
‘Ladies and Gentlemen, the auction will commence in 30 minutes. In this time we advise you to look at as many pens as you can and write down a list of numbers that your prefer, this way when the horses are actioned you have a better idea of which ones you want. Thanks you’ 
After that a young lady came over to me and tempted me over to the fence.
‘Hey beautiful boy’ she said, looking into my sad lost eyes ‘look at you. Poor boy, you lost all your hope haven’t you. Would you like a new home?’
At the word home my ears pricked up, I gave a sad nicker and walked back into the huddle of horses. Just hoping that when I died it would be quick. As I was thinking about my afterlife the auction began. Everyone cleared off to the pen, ring thing were the first horses were being auctioned. All but one. That girl, she sat down by the side on my pen and watched me. She said nothing. I knew it would be ages until I had my chance at a new home, so I decided to occupy my time and discover why this girl was sitting down and watching us.
I went over to see if she was hurt, I couldn’t see anything so I went over and pushed her with my nose she just laughed, and then she tried to touch my face. I freaked and quickly spun around and hide at the back of the group, and watched the other horses go to good homes or there dreadful fate.
The sun was high in the sky when my pen was being auctioned. The heat was unbearable I feared I would collapse, in front of the large crowd. The other horses in my pen where sold 4 went to wonderful homes, but two sadly were brought by a slaughterman. I was last to be auctioned, we were half way through it, at the good price of $100 when I saw beans. He was being put on a float by a kind little girl and her parents. By the look of them, I thought they did have experience with horses. Beans was finally getting the home he deserved. Before the trailer door closed I reared up and gave a magnificent whinny, farewelling and thanking him. He whinnied back in reply. 
There were two people bidding on me. The young girl, whose name was Tara and a slaughterman. When Tara first bid against him I heard him ask her
‘Why do want him? A horse like him is only good dog food!’
Tara replied ‘I want a horse to ride, a horse to love. A horse like him is good for everything except animal food’
I silently willed the girl to keep bidding and she did, she had brought me for the price of $200. I was going to a home, this time hopefully a good one. Once the auction moved on to the next pen, she was told to collect me. She pulled out a halter, one with that fluff one it. She came over and caught me. By this time I had no fight left in me, none at all. So in disgrace I let her put on the halter and tug me away. I kicked out, but she just walked on.
~Chapter 10~​Home at last!​She loaded me onto a nice horse float, and put straw on the ground since I could no longer stand. She placed a small bucket of water next to me and I drank the whole thing in a few gulps. She didn’t re fill it because she said something about I could be sick, and the vet needed to check me out.
The ride to my new home was long. I laid down and went to sleep, I was awoken a time later by the jolt on the door being opened. I was startled and jumped up ready to try and attack of any predators, but I only saw the girl, standing there she said that she was so sorry to have scared me.
She lead me out and I saw where I would be staying I had a large paddock about 3 acres, of pure grass, only a few weeds. A big trough for water a small dam pond thing, a few big trees and a three sided shelter to protect me from the rain. I whinnied, and heard a few whinnies in reply, at least I had friends.
Tara let me go, and I started eating some grass, my teeth hurt and a lot a grass fell out. So straight away Tara got on the phone and called the dentist, the vet and the farrier. I had appointments for tomorrow morning.
She left me to get settled in, and when she left I went over to the shelter to lay down and sleep. I slept all through the night and was awoken (AGAIN!) to see Tara standing there with a strange man. I felt trapped I tried to get up and run, but too late she caught me and was calmly stroking me while the man took over. When he started to pull out strange tools, I only stood still because of the girl standing next to me. Because she was close I was able to check her out and kind of get to know about her. 
She had long wavy brown hair tied back into a pony tail (it really did look like a pony tail) She had green eyes, filled with concern for me, filled with love. She was skinny and tall, and what you people would call tanned. With white teeth, she had dimples when she smiled, she looked to be around 15. I believe she would be called beautiful in human society. She looked nice, she was wearing cream jodhpurs knee length boots and a polo shirt.
The man started playing with my mouth and filling and pulling things. After he left my mouth felt better and I realised that he was the dentist. I wanted to eat straight away, but Tara wouldn’t let me go she slowly put her hand on my cheek and rubbed it. I hadn’t been patted or loved in ages and it felt remarkably good, so I let her, I closed my eyes. She was patting me behind my ears on my chin. I trusted her, even though I had only just met her. When I opened my eyes she was preparing some food, I nickered, and tried to get it. But she made me wait and slowly hand feed me a small amount of hay and hard feed, with a slice of apple as a treat.
After I had finished I start ripping into the grass. I wasn’t long before the farrier had arrived. When Tara came to catch me I didn’t want to leave the green grass, but she pulled me away. I tried to stand still while he fixed my hooves, but I was kinda hard. Finally he was done but then the vet came!
This lady Dr Tran or whatever I heard her being called, stuck needles into me, shoved stuff up my butt, and poked and prodded. Before she left she gave Tara a food plan.
Tara started to pat me and slowly I started acting like the normal well behaved horse I had once been, but a lot certain movements and things still scared me. Tara never tried to hurt me, or ride me. She would just sit in my paddock, and watch me..I thought it was strange, after all weren’t all people just there to force horses to do what they wanted? Tara never did this, with her I was free, I could jump and squeal around her. If I came to close she would hold out her hand, as if to say I was too close, and I would go further away from her. Soon we were dancing the same harmony.
​~Chapter 11~​A free spirit​Soon my coat had grown back, I had a round rump, I had a lushes mane and tail and my eyes had the spark in them that was once lost. It was around this time that Tara brought out a bridle, the sight of the wretched thing scared me. The fear I thought that was lost, had crept back on me like a lion that had pounced on its prey. 
But because Tara was holding the bridle, because we were dancing the same harmony, because we were connected I went to her I fought the fear. I walked on even though my instinct was to run. I stopped in front of her, closed my eyes, Waiting for that sting of clod metal on my tongue and the pain of the saddle on my back. But it never came, before I knew what was happening she was on my back. I was carrying her on my back, without all the pain! Who knew that carrying someone on your back could be so fun and relaxing?
Every day I eagerly awaited Tara and our daily ride, She never used a bit or a saddle. When people question why she didn’t use a saddle. She went on to explain that the first 12-15 minutes of every horse ride with a saddle is absolute torcher for the horse, after that they lose feel. That is why horses have so many back problems….i knew that pain and was so glad she never used a saddle. Every time I saw a horse struggle, and their owners pull back of the reins or whip them, I prayed a silent prayer.
That one day, every horse would dance in harmony with their owner, one day everyone would ride bitless and only use a saddle when needed. One day every horse would have someone love them, have food, shelter and water. They would never be sold, whipped or abused. That when they were old they wouldn’t be put to rest because of age. That one day, like me, every horse would be a free spirit.
~THE END~​


----------



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your story with us. It was real good. You done an awesome job!!!


----------

